# The Currency Club



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Has anyone had any dealings with The Currency Club?

Just searching the web I see they are currently offering the best exchange rates for Euros with free next day delivery

With the demise of Crown Currency Exchange I'm just a bit wary of anyone not in the top flight so to speak


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Currency*

Hi

I have never heard of them. At present, 19:03 on 23 November 2010, the firm is quoting 1.1523 for Euro on their website, based on an order for £500.00 worth.

www.travelex.co.uk offer 1.1451

www.tescobank.com offer 1.1448

There is a slight advantage therefore to the customer.

I am very cautious when it comes to splashing money about, but I would try to pay by Visa debit card. Prior to doing any deal, I would contact my card issuer and ascertain whether a "Visa chargeback" could be applied to a transaction in the event of the deal failing.

Please note I make these comments as a general rule of thumb and not specifically to the firm mentioned.

Russell


----------

